# Chloe died on May 25, 2022



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)

She was luv, I miss her so much.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels. When you are ready, you will get another Poodle companion.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

My heart breaks for your loss. 💔 What a magnificent girl!

May her memory be a blessing.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Chloe. Thank you for sharing the lovely photos of her.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's obvious you loved her deeply, and I think she was a lucky dog to experience that love. May that love continue to carry you forward and someday bring you to another joyful partnership.


----------



## Benni (Dec 31, 2021)

Sharing in your sorrow. May you have many more sweet dreams of your beloved Chloe.


----------



## TX_DUKE (7 mo ago)

I am so sorry. She was adorable! She was clearly a very loved girl.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

One can never underestimate the love and support our canine companions bring to our lives - especially to those with scars like yours. So sorry for your loss. We grieve with you.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss. I’m glad her visit brought you peace and glad you joined.


----------



## Heartland2022 (7 mo ago)

So sorry to hear about your dog's passing. Like you I have a spot where our previous dog Gwen lays at rest in our home. My heart still weeps when I pass by the area. Regardless how long my Gwen has been gone. I just remind myself it's only a temporary a short arrangement I'll see. I know I will see her again one day after this world has long forgot about me. Some say a dog doesn't have a soul but I disagree. I've read the breath of life they indeed carry same as you or me. I just remind myself I gotta keep doing my part. Make a difference in the world try to be a better version of a man. Especially if I want to get to where shes gone and went. Best I can tell the animal kingdom is innocent of trespasses and sin. All except for that old serpent the devil it cost his legs and knees. I rest soundly knowing when I stand at judgment beside him beyond the gates Gwen waits for me. ❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m so sorry, Chloe looks like a character, a beautiful and well loved one. Thank you for sharing your photos 🙏


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a moving tribute to your precious Chloe. She was a beautiful girl. Prayers that you find your next poodle companion very soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a darling - her personality shines through your pictures, and I hope in time the happy memories will bring some comfort amid the heartbreak of saying goodbye to her.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What a beautiful and fun companion Chloe has been. I believe your grief is a testament of your love for her. When the time is right, another dog will be so fortunate to experience your love and care, and in turn, love and care for you. She'll be watching from across the rainbow Bridge. It will bring her joy.
Praying for you and grateful to Chloe for being such a wonderful companion and support to you.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m so sorry—she clearly was a special and beautiful part of your life.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

I love that she visited you last night. When you are loving her instead of missing her, she can visit you more easily. Many of my dogs visit me from time to time, sometimes in my dreams and sometimes as a feeling and a flash of energy rushing past. May you have many wonderful memories and many wonderful visits. 💖


----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe 2009 - 2022 (6 mo ago)

I posted a few more pictures. Please say a prayer for her. I hope the pictures bring a smile to someone's face.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She looks like pure love! She had the sweetest little smile and the kindest eyes. My heart goes out to you as you navigate this painful loss. I do believe she is still with you.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes pix of your dear Chloe lifted my spirits - the bath shot made me laugh. Saw a bass guitar in 1 photo - i play a little bass myself.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh my goodness what a personality! PtP nailed it with “kind eyes” as well. Much love to you, navigating your grief. May you feel her with you, in time. An energy like hers? That’s not destroyed, merely transformed.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for this terrible loss. What a wonderful girl she was. Heartfelt condolences, so sorry. Hugs if that helps.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

She looks an absolute love with an air of command 💞. I'm so sad for you both that she couldn't stay. I've asked my girls to look out for Chloe and be her friends.


----------



## Amanda71 (6 mo ago)

Chloe 2009 - 2022 said:


> My girl went to sleep at 4:17pm, May 25, 2022 at the University of Florida ER. She was my service animal. The things she could do for me. 61 days in I was able to cope. I do have a TBI from my military time so understandable. Last night she was in my dream, and we were happy. I thought I lost her at 61 days, but I think she is still here.
> 
> I need to find another dog. AKC totally, poodle club of America, I think. That is for another thread.
> 
> When I figure how to post photos there will be a ton. She was love. Pray for her in Heaven.





Mfmst said:


> I am so sorry for this terrible loss. What a wonderful girl she was. Heartfelt condolences, so sorry. Hugs if that helps.


i just joined the poodle forum and saw your post. Chloe looks like a wonderful dog and spirit— long live Chloe in your heart I love all the photos of her especially the one with the sunglasse.


----------



## lciano (Dec 26, 2019)

Chloe 2009 - 2022 said:


> View attachment 495604


What a beautiful girl she was. My heart goes out to you. 💔


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

I am so sorry. I know the heart break and emptiness but all that left over love from Chloe will be rolled over into your next Poodle. It’s her legacy.


----------



## Pat Mc (Sep 27, 2020)

What a perfect girl she was! Thanks for sharing Chloe with us. Hugs to you. I hope your many wonderful memories bring you comfort.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Chloe 2009 - 2022 said:


> My girl went to sleep at 4:17pm, May 25, 2022 at the University of Florida ER. She was my service animal. The things she could do for me. 61 days in I was able to cope. I do have a TBI from my military time so understandable. Last night she was in my dream, and we were happy. I thought I lost her at 61 days, but I think she is still here.
> 
> I need to find another dog. AKC totally, poodle club of America, I think. That is for another thread.
> 
> When I figure how to post photos there will be a ton. She was love. Pray for her in Heaven.












I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm a little late, but heartfelt sorrow for your loss.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Chloe was such a darling girl 😍. I am glad she came to see you in your dream. My late Daddy visited me that way last night.


----------

